# Thyroid levels



## katherinelc (May 12, 2012)

Hi, 
I wanted to post this and find out what everyone thinks? My tsh was 2.6 back in august. I have all of the symptoms of hypothyroid. Hairloss, constipation, depression, ect...

The doctor told me that is considered normal. That it is all in my head? Does anyone know if I could be feeling symptoms at a tsh level of 2.6?

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

katherinelc said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to post this and find out what everyone thinks? My tsh was 2.6 back in august. I have all of the symptoms of hypothyroid. Hairloss, constipation, depression, ect...
> 
> The doctor told me that is considered normal. That it is all in my head? Does anyone know if I could be feeling symptoms at a tsh level of 2.6?
> ...


Some people have symptoms of low thyroid before tests show it. Since your doctor ran only the TSH which is within range, although toward the high end of range - you could have addl tests run to see where you are.

Check out HealthcheckUSA.com and look for a thyroid panel that includes the FT-4 and FT-3 tests - if you use discount code 12345 you get a 10 % discount. They will send you the results directly.


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

Have your blood drawn as early in the morning as possible, and don't eat.
Your TSH will be higher usually.

TSH rises at night falls after waking.

If i get my levels drawn late in the day my TSH is lower and in the morning it's higher.

Also I had hypo symptoms with TSH of 3.0, 3.2, and 3.1 and too my doc an article about how the top of the range should really be 3.0 and many think it will eventually go to 2.5.

And when i check my free t3 and t4 they were not optimal at all, in range as well but low range.

Funny thing is my TSH went as high as 5.8 when i started to take synthroid. But i also started taking iodine which can cause your TSH to go up i've read as it puts a demand on your thyroid to make more T4 with the new abundance of iodine which is the building block of thyroid hormones t4-t3 etc..


----------



## sillyendo (May 14, 2012)

My mom was at about that TSH and she had major symptoms. When most of her eyebrows fell out I dragged her to the doctor. He too said she was "within range" but put her on some meds anyway. She is feeling somewhat better but it is taking a while. Normal for you may not be normal on the range.


----------



## katherinelc (May 12, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I went and got some more bloodwork today. Hopefully I will be feeling back to normal soon. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I'm currently going through the same thing! and my levels are normal, sometimes I just want to give up. But I refuse to settle, because they doctor says my ranges are normal I know something is wrong and the depression is by far the worst! hang in there


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katherinelc said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to post this and find out what everyone thinks? My tsh was 2.6 back in august. I have all of the symptoms of hypothyroid. Hairloss, constipation, depression, ect...
> 
> The doctor told me that is considered normal. That it is all in my head? Does anyone know if I could be feeling symptoms at a tsh level of 2.6?
> ...


Yes you could. TSH is not always a reliable test for thyroid disease.

Here are some recommendations if you want to get to the bottom of it and this is a good site to learn from if you like. 
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Plus add in an ultra-sound of the thyroid.


----------

